# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  what did you think of cains and sadies exit?

## starla

it was absolulty fanatsic , the best exit i have ever seen , there was so many twists and turns!!! what did everyone else think? :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

Loved Cain's exit but has Sadie left now as well

----------


## alan45

Very disappointed that Sadie is still alive. :Crying:

----------


## Skits

> Very disappointed that Sadie is still alive.


same as that. the evil trollop could reappear at any stage now.  :Thumbsdown:  
i was loving it when cain shot her as i thought it was real. :Thumbsup:

----------


## starla

i am glad that sadie is still alive because then she can come back later on !! :Wal2l:

----------


## Jojo

I thought the exit was great in how we were all still guessing what was going to happen, right till the credits rolled, but I would have been happier if rather than just leaving Sadie on the airstrip, Cain had pushed her out the moving aeroplane or something like that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Im glad that Sadie didnt get into the plane as that was like Kim Tates all over again. I liked the way that all the dingles looked up when the helicopter went over. It will be odd without Cain.

----------


## Footie_Chick

It was a brilliant episode, i think Emmerdale did really well to keep it a secret what was going to happen as most people thought that it ended when the car went over the clift. It would have been nice to see Sadie actually leave ie die or went off with Cain, whereas she got left on the airstrip.

----------


## Red08

I am soooo gutted I missed it last night - had a birthday dinner family thing so missed the entire eopisode.  I can't believe it - will it be reapeated at all except for like the middle of the night on Saturday?!?

----------


## Katy

its usually repeated on ITV 2. They have an omnibus on Sunday

----------


## Chloe

The omnibus is normally on 9:25 Saturday mornings,  and also on Sundays (times vary from week to week) on ITV2.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good Episode but slightly disappointed nobody was killed off. *coughsadiecough*  :Big Grin:  

BBC1 are in for a treat.  :Ninja:

----------


## alan45

> Good Episode but slightly disappointed nobody was killed off. *coughsadiecough*  
> 
> BBC1 are in for a treat.


 Some Treat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Still Emmerdales gain is Holbys loss

----------


## Chris_2k11

Don't worry alan, I was being sarcastic.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

> Good Episode but slightly disappointed nobody was killed off. *coughsadiecough*  
> 
> BBC1 are in for a treat.


  :Rotfl: !!!

Was that the last we see of Sadie though?? (Haven't yet watched tonights episode - good ol' Sky +  :Big Grin:  )  Or is that how her exit was - stood on the runway?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Was that the last we see of Sadie though??


I think so, but there's nothing to stop her coming back really. All she has to do is disguise herself as someone's garden tree. 

I'm pretty sure Patsy could manage it.  :Smile:

----------


## Jojo

> I think so, but there's nothing to stop her coming back really. All she has to do is disguise herself as someone's garden tree. 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Patsy could manage it.


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl: !!!

Thats left it sort of too open though hasn't it?!  They should have put some closure there really - even if it was just her driving off somewhere in the car, not just stood looking at the plane....

----------


## Chris_2k11

> !!!
> 
> Thats left it sort of too open though hasn't it?!  They should have put some closure there really - even if it was just her driving off somewhere in the car, not just stood looking at the plane....


That's what I thought too. So this now means if it doesn't work out at Holby, Patsy could click her fingers and be back at any time.  :EEK!:  Uh oh...

----------


## alan45

> !!!
> 
> They should have put some closure there really - ...


Yes like her standing in the middle of the runway and getting run over by Richard ' Hamster ' Hammond doing 315 miles an hour :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

I thought that Cain's exit was a happy but sad one and very heart touching.  It was happy because he was off to start a new life leaving his old one behind, he wants to become a better person.  I loved the way it was emphasised about him being only a petty crook and not a killer because that was true, that was who Cain was.

Jeff was and has been absolutely brilliant and he will be missed, but it was his choice so I wish him all the very best of luck.  Hopefully one day he will return, but it will be difficult for him to do so considering he is facing a murder and a kidnapping charge.

As for Sadie, well apart from the actress being dreadful, totally unconvincing and false, she has been a good character and I thought that her ending was very fitting.  Cain left her penniless and alone, his revenge in away on her and like he said she is a survivor.
For Sadie to return to the village would be difficult to as she would be facing a kidnapping charge and I hope that she doesn't return.

All in all I thought both Cain and Sadie's exits were very fitting and I am happy about the way things panned out :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

I think the exix was really good really well thought out and loved the twist

----------


## babyblue

That episode had an awesome soundtrack. It was such a brilliant episode and so well acted.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> That episode had an awesome soundtrack.


I disagree. Hollyoaks have been doing this from the start and it works for them perfectly. It's not right for Emmerdale. They should stop it now.

----------


## babyblue

I don't think emmerdale should always do it but I do think that the music they played for this one worked. I do agree that in general though it wouldn't fit.

----------


## Red08

WOW - I watched the episode I missed yeesterday and it was brilliant.  So many things I hadn't heard happened and so many twists - its was really good, well done Emmerdale!!!!  Pity about Sadie though - will nothing get rid of that woman?!?!?

----------

